# HP Scanner



## Esteroali (Feb 1, 2003)

Can anyone tell me how to get My HP Scanner to work with my I mac? I can not get the scanner recognized. I downloaded vue scan but cant get it too work. I might add...I am none to bright with machines


----------



## symphonix (Feb 2, 2003)

What model number scanner is it?
What operating system are you using?
Have you checked HP's site for drivers?
Have you tried using Image Capture?


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 2, 2003)

VueScan does not support all scanners. And there are not many scanners that do have drivers for OS X.  One of our complaints


----------



## bluehz (Feb 2, 2003)

I have an old HP IIcx and its supported in VueScan. I suspect that if my OLD HP is supported then most HP's should work with VueScan.


----------



## Esteroali (Feb 2, 2003)

I have an Hp 4200c and have searched the website for drivers..nada


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 2, 2003)

According to vueScan, printers that have internal parallel-USB converters are not supported, Your HP 4200c would be one (not supported). the scanner that replaced your 4200c, (the 3500)is supported, but drivers don't seem to be very complete for 10.2. According to HP website, the only scanner that is directly supported with OS X 10.2 with real HP drivers is the 5400 series, although some others are 'under development'


----------



## Esteroali (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks....so now what do I do with an old scanner? And why am  I  a junior member...I'm a big girl


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 2, 2003)

Sell it to some PeeCee user    I think you can change member type in your profile


----------



## bouddi4 (May 11, 2005)

Here is current Mac OS X Panther application suite and driver for Hewlett-Packard HP ScanJet 5400c, also Tiger update.
check HP for updates on other previously unsupported scanners.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&product=59064&dlc=en&softwareitem=sj-21518-1


----------



## aicul (May 12, 2005)

I used to have an HP scanner, it did a good scanning job, but as I said "used to have" because the HP drivers are dismal.

The antique technique of rebooting the mac proved very effective when my scanner refused to talk to mac osx.


----------

